
A Guide to TensorFlow (Part 1) - shivammishra
https://cobaltai.in/a-guide-to-tensorflow-part-1/
======
DoofusOfDeath
Sorry for being a little off-topic, but...

The article is beautifully formatted and rendered, including the graphs.
Anyone know of an easy way to get those results?

~~~
shivammishra
I actually used Photoshop to make those graphs, it allows me to give a more
consistent feel. As far as the formatting is concerned, I used Ghost as a CMS
and I have modified the default Casper theme to meet my needs.

